# My 55g Tropical Concrete Pond >))'.



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello,

Today i decided to pick up a 55g concrete plant box and use it as a pond for guppies. I will be keeping it all natural with plants as always, as i really dislike fake aquariums. 

I will updating this thread as i progress in setting up my new pond.

FYI: I live in a Tropical climate if your wondering about guppies with no heater 

Can anyone recommend a filter for my pond? I was thinking of one that hangs off the back. :betta:

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Guppies in a cement pond? 
Guppies are so pretty, and delicate, I love watching them through glass. 
I would like to see how your process is going to work. Keep me informed.


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Guppies in a cement pond?
> Guppies are so pretty, and delicate, I love watching them through glass.
> I would like to see how your process is going to work. Keep me informed.


Thanks Sherry, I will do. Might be a week or so before im able to set it up with a filter as i still need to plug 3 holes in the bottom and get down to the market.


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

I have since concreted over the drain holes in the bottom with a ready mix concrete. The holes are now cured and will be ready to be filled with water and other assorted goodies once i pick up a filter/s for it. 

*Filters in theory:*

*Main:* HOB 650L/Hr Filter - Have to see if it will attach to the lip first
*Secondary:* Bio-Sponge - Air or 300L/Hr pump driven undecided (Will not buy straight away)

If the HOB's don't fit i will fall back on a internal.


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Great news. I went out and got some filter gear for my pond at last after much research i ended with a larger HOB. After filling up i noticed water leaking from the bottom, so i don't think its water proof with concrete alone. I have since drained it out after testing my filter gear to get an idea of how it would work  

I will have to go to the hardware store on the weekend and find some sort of clear sealer! Boo. I got some photos of it running any how  For all those who were wondering..

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/_t0t_D-hy9fnZMrY0pv0wJg-R1mRnGtILcfjvFsurQg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-04wsVvgO344/UESs9KWXvtI/AAAAAAAAAEU/vGc4KDq4uho/s640/DSC00143.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/August?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">August</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/u9O6InX06aKRTQD6s88Lr5g-R1mRnGtILcfjvFsurQg?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-5y6wHjo-uLk/UESs-fKROmI/AAAAAAAAAEc/bWoFjHEa2no/s640/DSC00144.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/August?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">August</a></td></tr></table>

No body watered the planet for like a 8 days so its a little brown.


----------



## Bawl (Aug 15, 2012)

Might be able to seal the whole thing with epoxy paint. Not the funnest stuff to work with but it should get the job done.


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Bawl said:


> Might be able to seal the whole thing with epoxy paint. Not the funnest stuff to work with but it should get the job done.


I found waterproofing mortar for ponds. It took me about two hours to do and has turned out fantastic. I will be posting a picture tomorrow as its to dark outside.


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

I have finished soaking the alkaline out of the mortar now and have moved the the pond to get more sun light. Ive planted some nice plants in soil and a pot which which sits closer to the water surface. Nice big pot where i hide the bio filter and a place for fish to hide out.

I took a few photos with out water in it, so you could get a basic idea of what ive done so far. I will add large piece of drift wood later in the main area with attached plants when i can get down to the market some day.

Pond Scaping:

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/NcH2DtPQfBuE4Fjr7ba0BV3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-WJ_0q8kZA0s/UFB5qw0deBI/AAAAAAAAAFw/MHdy5nE0kes/s640/DSC00155.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pDvxOOs8MYuzwDOEq80Ehl3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-Bc2-hjI4P3s/UFB5tQgK4SI/AAAAAAAAAF4/GhyniYGZZ2I/s640/DSC00156.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

I have since filled up the pond and conditioned the water. If your going to add soil medium to a pond, id really go for a clay/sand mix. My soil i bought was loose with compost and all sorts of crap that floated to the top that had to be skimmed out. 

Ive got the HOB Filter running right now to help filter the water clear.


*Pond Hardware:*
- 55g Box Pond (Water proofed walls using mortar)
- HOB Filter Twin Water Fall 250gpH/1000LpH
- Medium Size Bio sponge using Air Lift
- 10" Air Stone Strip


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Coming along very nicely. Impressive.


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Sherry said:


> Coming along very nicely. Impressive.


Thanks Sherry. It didn't happen over night, but it did happen. hehe


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Keep up that positive attitude. Looking good.


----------



## saukrateaz (Aug 30, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Here are recent photos with a few upgrades which include a 14w and reflector (for now). I also had to wire up a line to it with 3 plugs which are in a water proof electrical box. Its too small for what i need an will get a bigger box later and recycle that for my 90g's power line. 

Yes the plants not in a pot, because it broke 


<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/H0KDA8mS-ruLfx7-aHuY1V3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-7ttcpQZ6we8/UFc-iYqvshI/AAAAAAAAAIc/ylLB_oEkVuY/s640/DSC00179.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dG1nJ4BUEXXEt_qQb32lGV3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/--gjwD67Mdxo/UFc-b4Qx9uI/AAAAAAAAAIU/JOVtDaUZYF8/s640/DSC00178.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/DjphuLccJYaoshrHRmLYsF3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-swyLu4tXr-8/UFc2ifwhvAI/AAAAAAAAAHk/Q0ehj8_HdSM/s640/DSC00162.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

I've recently added more fish to the tank and added a heap of new deco to keep the population amused and also hiding places for at least 8 fry. You can see in the pictures (kinda  ) that i have filled in the big open space at the bottom, with terracotta homes (big &small) and a heap of plants also. I bought a new dual tap air pump to run the bio sponge and the air curtain. The tanks really come along nicely now, ive got snails to help clean 

*Current Population:*

14 Male Guppies, 1M Platy, 3F Platy, 8 Fry and one weird balloon male platy hehe.

You can see the balloon platy in photos 1 & 2 (black & white)

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/d1eA0jgVkvfViRRdu5V31F3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-PUAcT5DaLGI/UHPfK4oJfvI/AAAAAAAAALs/T8P3_BOpYcY/s640/DSC00228.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/8Y-rr148WEGucRPxZBpByl3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ddXypOY-tRs/UHPfYfmmf6I/AAAAAAAAAL0/L8Tb-c3Y-jQ/s640/DSC00227.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/zXbE2QIZk592ctw7VU0jW13ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-WloSWwCCZso/UHPfoet5MtI/AAAAAAAAAL8/TiKh4ldiBlc/s640/DSC00229.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

I recently had to make a side tank which is a 10g Pond for 5 Male Platy stray fish who got rejected in my 55g because my other male dislikes them. 

*My 10g Mini FW Pond*

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tck3NfAlo_xULDtkHeXnJ13ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-TkS6PZ2J2JI/UHO8RzwotfI/AAAAAAAAALE/za_8UBFd6nA/s640/DSC00222.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/SHZ2obM8c9n3sh93rK0_U13ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3BYuSjM9qvY/UHO8EzV9Y5I/AAAAAAAAAK8/aPvoRnFD_JQ/s640/DSC00221.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCMau9tCiy_HTAg&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UBEoirW1bu6YHlY3RNtOZV3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-Gpkd8htNITM/UHPfsZp5auI/AAAAAAAAAME/xf79PCOLKBE/s640/DSC00230.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes bringing in other males will upset the balance of things. I have 4 red tuxedo males reaching maturity. Well this morning I have 3 males left, Looks like my pleco had a hold of him, I did fish out a bit of him. ewwww, 
While I was checking this morning for my big mama to see if she had her fry yet. She went into labour friday, and no sign of mama at all this morning. She is hiding very well today. I hope she doesn't have like 200 fry then go die on me. She has been in labour a very long time. 
I have never seen a balloon platy before, balloon molly yes, platy no. 
Your tank is very nice. Pretty much time to pull up a lawn chair and enjoy.....


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Heres a few photos of my residents.


*Balloon platy*

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/UJ4G4bL_ae__TIgSixj1sF3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-V_704hR0YfI/UHWsnbRG95I/AAAAAAAAAMg/FjpNmxkSaGM/s640/DSC00239.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

*Two happy females in 55g*

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KDL1-EcaRlEj5dbbqS3ex13ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-E96eC-WO6s0/UHWsLw2YrZI/AAAAAAAAAMY/FbpL5hcjcKk/s640/DSC00243.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

*Males in the 10g pond*

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ubeZbmvsagidkwlnAl-axV3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-lyGDKYwUCJw/UHWsx5mIIoI/AAAAAAAAAMo/ERMECxmVD5w/s640/DSC00234.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Pictures are a little dark, but I got the jist of it. 
BTW I have never seen a balloon platy here. Just pictures on the internet. 
You are doing a very nice job.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very interesting concept, i had heard you speak of it in chat but this is the first I saw of the thread. Darn life for being busy!


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

I got a jungle going on  

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RpHWpb5qevNxpxS3Iu7cnV3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-qwZekTvWTuo/UHt5kyeglVI/AAAAAAAAAQ8/xyX4XksSNIE/s640/DSC00321.JPG" height="360" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

I added some more rocks, plants and a piece of drift wood to the tank. As you can see above since i double posted.


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

90g

Ph 7.6
Ammonia 0.4
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 20-30

55g

Ph 7.6
Ammonia 0.2-0.4
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 10

10g

Ph 7.6
Ammonia 0.4
Nitrite 1
Nitrate 10


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

*New 30g Tower Expansion for Live Bearer Males*

*Size:* L 15.75" (40cm) X W 15.75" (40cm) X D 27.55" (40cm) = 30G 115Litre's

*Filter's:* 

1x HOB Atman 400A 159Gph/600Lph
1x Powerhead with Bio Cylinder 159Gph/600Lph
1x Air Driven Bio Sponge

*Lighting*

1x 6w White Submersable T5
2-3hrs of Direct Sunlight 


Well its been a while since i last upgraded my ponds, so i decided to go all out this time and go big! As you can see by looking at the photo below, i have chosen a large tower cube that fits perfectly next to my 55g. This new pond will complete my live bearer community project which includes 4 tanks (you can see the 2.5g/40g Glass ones below in my signature) and will allow me to keep my community separated from over breeding.

This new addition is to replace my 10g pond which is just to small to keep my guys in permanently. Due to the extreme depth of my new pond, i've had to make sub levels to make use of the space better. The sub level will allow me to put my potted plant near the surface and other plants closer to the sun light. Ive also made use of another 10g pot the same as the one in the photo to put all my electrical and air pumps inside and placed a flat concrete lid on top to keep out any rain (also lets me put in extra pot plants!). Starting to look heaps better and more complete! 

Heres some photos i took while setting up my new changes. Will post some daytime ones tomorrow, thanks 


<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/ohJ9dOcFljvFvifZ8WdeYl3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-igld3YdY3Jg/UJcy57BybMI/AAAAAAAAASA/RDNPW10sdOE/s640/DSC00340.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/trQCInTz7hjf8uLiXk02vF3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-mTsl0lqY0AE/UJkg20okMcI/AAAAAAAAATM/15YKvVSNcu4/s640/DSC00345.JPG" height="360" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/gvv2vCszbu13ZoK2chs5rl3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-if5-okKeZ7g/UJkqx9QfXdI/AAAAAAAAATk/TrOptMxJ2MU/s640/DSC00348.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Here are the daytime photos.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/F7WN-DDRDlnZ5ikdsdyWfF3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-acAi7ZxLg5A/UJm6RAkFglI/AAAAAAAAAT8/Uq0t159cDJc/s640/DSC00350.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/xZEm-ZiU1_rpn9dpm6_-qF3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-B0GwvhiF-g8/UJnuNXbRliI/AAAAAAAAAUU/cVgfQCsFtkc/s640/DSC00351.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/100149161530396521180/DropBox?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Drop Box</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Hay Guys,

Haven't updated my thread in a while and thought i would post some new upgrades im doing. My Platy population has exploded due to a sneaky male getting in the population of females accidentally. So now i have remade the 10g to house the fry population as ive been unable to vac the bottom of the 55g tank for weeks now. 

My new upgrades will include replacing the old HOB filters with 5 Liter Wet/Dry Filters and a connected Drain System for easy PWC (Part water changes). I will post more photos once i complete my upgrades, Thanks 

*Upgrade Parts*

2x 5L(1.25g) Wet/Dry Filters
1x 1400Lph (370 gph) Sump pump for 55g
1x 900Lph (240 gph) Sump pump for 30g

1/2" PVC Piping with 1" Outlet drain and valves

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/lg-x7HLf9J80obBAHXmzsV3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-zYYVj4Pl4J8/UVhQ1_JbuAI/AAAAAAAAAaA/gWx9JzkgWxc/s640/55g30gdiagram.jpg" height="594" width="640" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Bm4e3PRoC5MvJ3M5z3XPRV3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-GYrPpcC7qU8/UU-rP_qMP2I/AAAAAAAAAZQ/sD3i2AvqYXM/s640/IMG_0641.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6235_Bw0AdSWXcnzjkEVWF3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-4n0dy_6sp7g/UVhMJ9EfoiI/AAAAAAAAAZw/zBlEDTeFr0Y/s640/DSC00397.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Hay Guys,

Just a quick update on my new upgrades, which i have been completing.

Here is the drain system complete and connected to the wet/dry system. So far it has turned out well. I still haven't finished the 30g as i don't have the parts to finish it 

*Current photo of Water Gardens*
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/himt9C9HHpMtJIl0pz0mxF3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-ysVyFTraj7Y/UV-OlUfTxkI/AAAAAAAAAbQ/A4tBxlDbHr4/s640/DSC00406.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>

*5L Wet/Dry Connected to Drain tap*
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/o7uSNN-0scXYqF8ed9xE1V3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3eoUClNKlac/UV-Oj0QtovI/AAAAAAAAAbI/mApC2ItNlzQ/s640/DSC00405.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>

*55g tap with on/off valve*
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/uX8_RwArCWLg_C6XSaN7ml3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-mXOeixDzIW0/UV-OepfgOyI/AAAAAAAAAa4/ldmQ-He0eJ4/s640/DSC00403.JPG" height="640" width="480" /></a>

*30g tap with on/off valve*
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/4xhUn8nD1Cil_ie98HMQaV3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-EcIyheBYL8k/UV-Of3ybccI/AAAAAAAAAbA/UohxLMymSiM/s640/DSC00404.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>

*Drain exits to stormwater drain*
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/tCgX0NBLfW7sXSfroEBaYV3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-V0jsxkAGD0o/UV-OnQoY1HI/AAAAAAAAAbU/F7enEGrqsVI/s640/DSC00407.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>


----------



## ValorieMackison (Dec 10, 2010)

Your setup is really neat. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

ValorieMackison said:


> Your setup is really neat. Keep up the good work!


Thanks. Yes i think it has turned out really well after looking back at the older photos


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

I have finished installing the 30g Wet/dry system. Still need to tinker with the balcony it sits on as it requires a large counter weight and i would like to push it back just a little bit more behind the the pole to conceal it some what.

Its amazing how silent my new setup is, because the old HOB's sounded like washing tubs. The wet/drys are feed back in to the tanks about an inch under the water surface so no water splashing can be heard. 

I will also be keeping air driven bio-sponge's as secondary filter and o2 supply. (Just a backup in-case the sump pump dies or becomes blocked over night. I already have backup sump pumps for each tanks.

Slowly coming together, next i will replacing the electrical box and adding intake cages to my sumps. If you have a question about my system, feel free to ask. Thanks 

*30g Wet/dry Installed*
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/kcHiVwICLRwHU-yTmkEFCV3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-6XlJUBiYPfI/UWTNWgPq9pI/AAAAAAAAAcw/XBdRl1CWJ94/s640/DSC00421.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>

*Current Photo of Water Gardens*
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Jh4KsQNiWxUS3KM2qpWN0F3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-ygMHD-o3pMw/UWTNTi9g9iI/AAAAAAAAAco/CHeeqLXxKxo/s640/DSC00420.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Here's the a most recent picture of my Water Gardens. Im currently making some changes to my 90g


*30G/55G/10G*
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/pR8zzHPTb-KPFXBizLep8V3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-FceuKav2YbA/UYxt2qsRzmI/AAAAAAAAAew/9PDhzJMC4-w/s640/DSC00467.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/KqDbSqDhD4KCulPmbkrgll3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-8Zt-lnmCZXs/UYxt6ZbUs2I/AAAAAAAAAe4/MW9fM0TTmxI/s640/DSC00468.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>


*New Layout of 90g*
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/IVCJFZUEfyZSr25pdSQPtl3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-sYg1BbQADWs/UYxt86O-g6I/AAAAAAAAAfA/u2KCjE54si8/s640/DSC00469.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>

*Old Layout of 90g*
<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/Hy0kFJHlkNkA3A4jwKhk1l3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-guJ9Fwi5TBQ/UGgxbY5hbfI/AAAAAAAAAJM/_kOyCk3ReAs/s640/DSC00198.JPG" height="360" width="640" /></a>


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Today im going to experiment in ways to control the population of Snails in my water gardens. I have already tried the "pluck and remove method" and it seemed to do a good job up until they are replaced by tiny baby snails, which present a challenge of scooping out. 

Im going to try another method which i found, that requires the use of copper objects. Most people who use this method tend to use old penny's which contain copper, which you place in the bottom of your tank or filter. As i don't live in a country that uses copper coins, i have opted for 20AMP Copper house circuit cabling. I bought 1m (about 3ft) from my local hardware shop for $1 and have removed the insulation off.

I made the wire in to spiral pancakes and dropped them in each tank. I will let you know how effective it is.

<a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/eZQhs9uiZApQl1VLLJ-l8F3ZKFdMOIsKNXBy6Zm-KR8?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-kYANg4RaslI/UZHxz1uDmxI/AAAAAAAAAf8/Dq1xgart9D0/s640/DSC00480.JPG" height="480" width="640" /></a>


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello,

Just a quick update about the copper experiment.

I've had to stop the experiment due to high nitrate levels in my tanks and ive had several fish die. Im in the process of fixing the high nitrate problems which maybe caused by me using such a heavily loaded seed from my carp pond in my new wet/drys.

My 30g was reading 50 nitrate when i tested the other day. Ive change the water twice and given it vac. I will test the the water again shortly and might even clean the seeded filter pad to help reduce nitrate levels to 10-20.


P.S

Ive been doing PWC every 7 days for the last 5 weeks at 50%. Kinda odd i got such a high reading of 50 (also my test kit only goes to 50 so it could be higher)

Will update again once i get this problem under control.

Thanks


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

This is looking great, keep up the updates!


----------



## Sayonarax (Aug 17, 2012)

Well its been a few months since i have updated, since its been summer 

Its now been one year since i setup the 55g, which has grown additions along the way, which was something i never planned. I guess MTS takes over and your fish type demand s it 

I have solved a lot of issues with my community and now it seems to be taking off. Here's a few things i have learnt or discovered recently.

- Copper coils are not effective (i think you need a low power source like a 9v battery) 
- Snails love substrate
- Tanks with no substrate are cleaner (but noticed filter pads require more regular cleaning)
- Drip Acclimation is the best
- LFS who overstock their tanks with live-bearers are bad news (I got to my LFS early morning once and noticed and all there dead fish from over crowding. I have found a new supplier with less middle men handling.) 


I will be upgrading my 10g to a 15g to match the other two. I will take some photos on how i actually convert ordinary plant boxes to water gardens on the cheap 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------

